
Facebook Now Growing by Over 700,000 Users a Day, and New Engagement Stats - wheels
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/07/02/facebook-now-growing-by-over-700000-users-a-day-updated-engagement-stats/
======
michaelawill
Could this have something to do with bots squatting on username URLs?

~~~
TrevorJ
I thought that too. I buy that they get thousands of legit users signing up
each day, but those numbers are a bit to wild to all be real accounts in my
opinion.

------
tvon
I have a very hard time believing that 700,000 new people actually sign up to
Facebook every day.

------
moe
That figure is meaningless.

More interesting would be how many _active_ users they have. I.e. how many
users login and/or do anything per month.

Too bad they don't brag about that, I'm sure those stats would be impressive
enough (albeit not in the "hundreds of thousads per day" ballpark).

~~~
cellis
_albeit not in the "hundreds of thousads per day" ballpark_

Hundreds of thousands per day is incredibly low. Zynga is the largest game
developer on facebook and they claim something like 13 million unique dailies.

Facebook is one of the stickiest ( _the_ stickiest?) sites around, so i'm sure
its 10 - 20% a day of their userbase. For many people facebook has become as
integral to their daily lives as pressing the start button on windows.

~~~
moe
I was referring to the number of active users (e.g. users that logged in
during the last 30 days).

I wonder if _that_ figure grows by hundreds of thousands per day, but the
article doesn't give it away.

13mio uniques for zynga gives a ballpark and could be interpreted as facebook
having at least that number of active users (probably much more, not everybody
plays games). But it's still an order of magnitude to the 200mio figure quoted
in the article, thus I'm still none the wiser about whether that was meant to
be _active_ users or merely _registered_ users.

~~~
cellis
ahh makes sense.

------
vaksel
so they add 255 million a year? yeah right

